# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  UP! Mini - I like.... (Potential upgrades?)

## Kingoddball

*Simple Thread...
I like the UP! Mini.*
I got one last week for $650. I will be using it to help with upgrades to my i3 and SmartRap fleet... In reality I got it because it looks awesome!

After looking on their website a new computer for it is $1100 + $400 for another part.. *WHAT A JOKE*.

After around 5 mins of looking at the internals, I've had a thought of replacing the internal computer for a RAMPS system.
I have no need to, but more the point of if it breaks, I won't be paying $1500USD - I'll pay $35AUD!
All of the ribbon cables are fairly basic wiring, just isolate each component and split the ends to connector plugs.
The PCB's on the extruder are just point to point connections.

This thread is nothing other than appreciation and an observation...  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Macflame

I bought one from that well known auction site. It was minus the extruder. A quick look on thingiverse made me think I could do a mod and fit an off the shelf one. I didn't realise that I needed a PCB to receive the ribbon cable. I don't suppose you know how the pinouts for the PCB so that I can connect an extruder etc.? I have ordered a PT100 thermistor to make it compatible with the Up! software.

----------

